# New Book on "Calvinism"



## Marrow Man (May 22, 2009)

I'm guessing not too many on the PB have read this new book, written by a Baptist deacon from Florida:







Read more about it here. From the gentleman's website:



> The written history of John Calvin dramatically reveals that he was a premeditated murderer, a heretic, a blasphemer, and a liar. He forced his beliefs by fear, punishment, terrorism, and had his own inquisition. He beheaded children and justified it with an extensive discussion of the Fifth Commandment. (Honor thy father and thy mother.) Calvins temper was described as the wild beast of his wrath. In my opinion Calvinism is a cult. Like all cults it has picked those things they want to believe and eliminated the others. By this they have created their own religion with the usual half-truths. They have reinterpreted the Scriptures in an unorthodox way, and used them in an orthodox way. It is a sinful spiritualizing exegesis.
> 
> Calvinists are increasingly coming out in the open. The president of one of our seminaries, who is a Calvinist, has been quoted in Time magazine recently and if true it is absolutely a lie. The seminary president as quoted said, The moment someone begins to define Gods (being or actions) Biblically, that person is drawn to conclusions that are traditionally classified as Calvinist. This statement is Biblically Illiterate! He says when one seeks God they find Calvinism! At the very least this is sacrilegious or gross irreverence. To me this is a dissent from Biblical dogma and is therefore heresy. We need to speak up and out against this man. He is dangerous to the minds of our young people.



Sounds like a great scholarly read!


----------



## Theognome (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like an admirable work- or at least all wet.

Theognome


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 22, 2009)

Glad James White has taken this issue at hand.


----------



## Edward (May 22, 2009)

Appropriate rank.


----------



## Ivan (May 22, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> Glad James White has taken this issue at hand.



Really?! He has spoken to the charges of the rear admiral? Why waste his time?



Edward said:


> Appropriate rank.



Indeed!


----------



## Berean (May 22, 2009)

Reads like he done good in grammar and composition.


----------



## reformed trucker (May 22, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I'm guessing not too many on the PB have read this new book, written by a Baptist deacon from Florida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say no more. You know what they say about opinions...


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Appropriate rank.


----------



## Ivan (May 22, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> > In my opinion Calvinism is a cult.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Say no more. You know what they say about opinions...



 Good one.


----------



## E Nomine (May 22, 2009)

Wow. Admiral Miller was a neurosurgeon. It looks like the introduction to "Calvin The Psychopath" starts off with a story of Calvin "beheading a child."


----------



## KSon (May 22, 2009)

Perhaps the most frightening thing about a book such as this is...that there will be people who read it and are influenced by it. Bad things happen when you let emotionalism influence your interpretation of Scripture (nicely illustrated, literally, by the cover of the book) and you subscribe to a revisionist perspective with respect to history.


----------



## Theognome (May 22, 2009)

Berean said:


> Reads like he done good in grammar and composition.



Um... didn't you mean, 'compostition'?

Theognome


----------



## Berean (May 23, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > Reads like he done good in grammar and composition.
> ...



Yeah, something to do with composting


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 23, 2009)

E Nomine said:


> Wow. Admiral Miller was a neurosurgeon. It looks like the introduction to "Calvin The Psychopath" starts off with a story of Calvin "beheading a child."



And his source???


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2009)

Berean said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Berean said:
> ...



...and hip boots.


----------



## Whitefield (May 23, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> E Nomine said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Admiral Miller was a neurosurgeon. It looks like the introduction to "Calvin The Psychopath" starts off with a story of Calvin "beheading a child."
> ...



Now, don't confuse the issue with facts!


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > E Nomine said:
> ...



Yeah, what fun it that!!


----------



## Theognome (May 23, 2009)

Joshua said:


> _Rear_ is certainly appropriate to his name.



Rear admiral... Isn't that just another name for a military proctologist?

Theognome


----------



## KSon (May 23, 2009)

I truly believe that we should, rather than belittle, pray for the Lord to raise up someone who could lead this man into truth. I feel as though replies such as mine earlier help contribute to the "arrogant" perception that many outside of the Reformed community have of those of us in it. I sincerely apologize if my comments have added to that perception. 

If this man is a deacon in the church, he must be professing Christ as Lord and Savior, have a testimony in accordance, and (hopefully) be living a life that yields fruits as such. In addition, the leadership of his church must believe that there is a validity in such things.

That said, he is worthy of being treated as a brother in the faith, though perhaps, in our eyes, a misguided one. People will be more resistant to the great truths recovered in the Reformation if our responses take a tone of "how can you be such an idiot as to miss this".


----------



## Skyler (May 23, 2009)

> The president of one of our seminaries, who is a Calvinist, has been quoted in Time magazine recently and if true it is absolutely a lie.



True lies. I love that.


----------



## Edward (May 23, 2009)

KSon said:


> That said, he is worthy of being treated as a brother in the faith, though perhaps, in our eyes, a misguided one. People will be more resistant to the great truths recovered in the Reformation if our responses take a tone of "how can you be such an idiot as to miss this".



I admire your charitable nature (a trait in which I am somewhat lacking), but while ignorance can be excused, malice cannot. And the statement from the Rear admiral reeks of malice, not ignorance. 

While it is right and proper to pray for the Lord to melt his hardened heart, we should not tolerate his behavior.


----------



## Webservant (May 23, 2009)

Pick a polarizing issue, try to ignite some vitriolic discussion, fan the flames, add a dash of ignorance - and *voila* - - PAYDAY! (for the author). <yawn> Ignore this garbage and it will fade away.


----------



## KSon (May 23, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Mr. Soncek, I understand your concern, and your intention is laudable.
> 
> There is time for sharp rebuke, however. This man is without excuse. It's not as if it's the first time he's ever heard of Calvinism. He imputed _wickedness_ to probably one of the most theologically and practically pious men in the Southern Baptist Convention, Al Mohler. There's no reason for him to _still_ believe in the immature caricatures of what is Calvinism, _especially_ if he's paid _any_ attention to what Mohler, _et al_. has taught. If there's arrogance in this thread, it belongs to the Rear Admirale, who's not Real Admirable.
> 
> He should definitely be treated as a brother in the faith, and that includes biblical rebuke, and Lord willing, some disciplinary measures from his church (not likely).



I agree with you...assuming that the 'rebukes' follow the pattern of Scripture. Not terribly sure some of the 'rebukes' offered in this thread (myself, in hindsight, certainly included) meet the standards of such a pattern.


----------



## Berean (May 23, 2009)

This book is apparently self-published by the author using AuthorHouse - Choose Your Publishing Package

His "other book" published by the same outfit -- http://www.authorhouse.com/BookStore/ItemDetail.aspx?bookid=50868



> Title: Explore the Brain for the Soul and Overcome the World: To Conquer the World We Must Explore Beyond the World


----------



## Marrow Man (May 23, 2009)

Berean said:


> This book is apparently self-published by the author using AuthorHouse - Choose Your Publishing Package
> 
> His "other book" published by the same outfit -- http://www.authorhouse.com/BookStore/ItemDetail.aspx?bookid=50868
> 
> ...



That actually explains a great deal.

With regard to the comments about the author -- the references to his military rank are not really appropriate, In my humble opinion, but the others things said are warranted. A public sin and declaration of this sort deserves a public rebuke, per Galatians 2. Ideally, he should be rebuked by his own pastor in his own church, but I don't see that coming.

Interesting thought: had not Dr. Mohler had his bought with cancer, would he now be President of the SBC? If so, this deacon would have essentially imputed wickedness to his own SBC President. If that were brought to his pastor's attention, what would be the appropriate response?


----------



## Edward (May 23, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> With regard to the comments about the author -- the references to his military rank are not really appropriate, In my humble opinion,



I'll disagree with that. He's the one that brought his military rank to the 'discussion'. If he had left that off, I doubt that anyone here would have known about it. It's only relevant because HE made it relevant. He likely put that on to give himself an air of accomplishment. So I feel that it is fair game.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > With regard to the comments about the author -- the references to his military rank are not really appropriate, In my humble opinion,
> ...



Fair enough. The military rank itself is fair game, I agree. My reference was to the comments about "rear." That seems a little juvenile, In my humble opinion.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 23, 2009)

That Calvin. Always beheading children.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 23, 2009)

> The brain functions much like a group pf computers, but a computer does not have feelings nor does it know right from wrong. All morality and ethics are revealed in God’s word.
> ......................
> 
> When Biblical ignorance occurs we become infiltrated with corrupted and heretical beliefs like Calvinism, the way to heaven is to be good-looking and rich, alcoholism is a disease, women can’t be ministers, but men ministers can be immoral, and on and on and on. Read the section in this book that shows the true character and heresy of John Calvin.



1) contradicting the Scriptures

2) this gent has a beef with, seemingly, only one out of many historical theologians

3) in shock that he is a deacon within the SBC (but I've known worse though)

4) seriously wonder where his pastor stands on all of this

-----Added 5/23/2009 at 05:13:48 EST-----



Reformed Thomist said:


> That Calvin. Always beheading children.



I only found one source with this and it was obvious that author had a bias also. From what it said, ONE "child" was beheaded for "hitting" his parents. The age of the child was never mentioned (sounds like it could quite possibly have been an older teen or adult) and "hitting" could mean any number of things. Did he beat his parents? Did he punch his mother? What did he hit her with?


----------



## Edward (May 23, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



Well, it is a little juvenile (and I was one of the first to do so). But I can't honestly say that I wouldn't do it again, given the same opportunity.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 23, 2009)

Yeah!!!! Another Great Book








To practise my bow skills on


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 23, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> > The brain functions much like a group pf computers, but a computer does not have feelings nor does it know right from wrong. All morality and ethics are revealed in God’s word.
> > ......................
> >
> > When Biblical ignorance occurs we become infiltrated with corrupted and heretical beliefs like Calvinism, the way to heaven is to be good-looking and rich, alcoholism is a disease, women can’t be ministers, but men ministers can be immoral, and on and on and on. Read the section in this book that shows the true character and heresy of John Calvin.
> ...



I'm not sure about the fine points either; I need to read up on that (maybe the _Cambridge Companion_ has something?). In any case, Rear Admiral Miller makes it sound as if Calvin was a sixteenth century Jason Voorhees.


----------

